
Facebook… The Search Engine?  - newacc
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2009/08/11/facebook%E2%80%A6-the-search-engine/
======
mgrouchy
The main problem with facebook as a search engine is that you need to be a
member and you can only search in facebook. The great thing about the twitter
realtime search is that you can actually just search right on their front
page.

Another downfall of facebook realtime search for me and well for plenty of
people I know is that facebook is blocked at my work so I will never use it, I
don't use facebook now, though I do have a profile, but its not a good enough
feature to bring me back to using it again.

------
nuweborder
Sounds like Tweetdeck, but less useful because only works with facebook.

------
onreact-com
Why do some pundits attempt to make a search engine out of every successful
website? Like "search engine" is the highest form of a website in an
unofficial hierarchy? Something like:

1\. static website

2\. blog

3\. social site

4\. search engine

"4" being the highest?

Is my blog a search engine because of the WordPress search function in it?
Will HN become a search engine?

